# Minimal-Haussteuerung auf Beckhoff-Basis



## Beck (31 August 2010)

Hallo Beckhoff-Experten,  ich möchte bei meinem Neubau alles optimal auf einen späteren Beckhoff-Ausbau vorbereiten, jetzt allerdings noch nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben.

 Mein Ansatz:



Keinerlei Logik (außer Wechsel- oder Kreuzschaltungen)
Taster statt Schalter -"Sternverkabelung" zum Versorgungsschacht, der alle Etagen verbindet, statt klassischer Verkabelung
Taster nur mit 24 V statt 230 V anbinden
Stromstoßrelaises (Welches Beckhoff-Produkt wäre später wiederverwendbar?)
Taster ohne Steuerung direkt auf Relaises auflegen, um die Verbraucher zu schalten.

 Später könnte ich dann:


eine CX9000 o.ä. mit einsetzen,
Relaises teilweise durch Dimmer ersetzen
Fensterkontakte einbinden
Türschlosskontakte einbinden
Bewegungsmelder einbinden
Temperaturfühler einbinden
Weiterhin könnte ich bei Verkauf des Hauses einem technikverschreckten Käufer das wieder auf Minimalinstallation zurückbauen.  Ist sowas denkbar? Was brauche in an zentraler Stelle (im Versorgungsschacht)?  

Danke,  Beck


----------



## S5-Bastler (31 August 2010)

Beck schrieb:


> Stromstoßrelaises (Welches Beckhoff-Produkt wäre später wiederverwendbar?)




 Stromstoßrelais ist Stromstoßrelais da muß das nichts von Beckhoff sein. Das wird ja eh dann von einen digital Out angesteuert. Ich würde da aber nur welche verwenden die mindesten zwei gretrennte Kontakte haben. Dann kann man später einen Kontakt auf die SPS zurückführen um den Zustand des Relais anzufragen.

Schau auch mal hier:
http://www.spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=14891


----------



## Beck (31 August 2010)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Stromstoßrelais ist Stromstoßrelais da muß das nichts von Beckhoff sein. Das wird ja eh dann von einen digital Out angesteuert. Ich würde da aber nur welche verwenden die mindesten zwei gretrennte Kontakte haben. Dann kann man später einen Kontakt auf die SPS zurückführen um den Zustand des Relais anzufragen.



Dann kaufe ich aber Niedervolt-Digital-Ausgänge PLUS Stromstoßrelaises.
Von Beckhoff gibt es doch auch 230V-Klemmen (KL2602 oder so). Ist das dann nicht sinnvoller und in Summe preisgünstiger, da ich dann eine statt zwei Einheiten kaufe?

Wahrscheinlich ist es auch eine Frage der Anzahl zu schaltender Verbraucher. Grob geschätzt werden es 80 sein.

Beck


----------



## devrim (31 August 2010)

wäre es nicht sinnvoller mit einem bus system zu arbeiten?


----------



## Beck (31 August 2010)

devrim schrieb:


> wäre es nicht sinnvoller mit einem bus system zu arbeiten?



Wie teuer ist eine Minimalinstallation mit einem Bussystem? 
50 klassische Taster kosten 500 Euro, 50 KNX-Taster kosten ca. 5000 Euro.
In meiner Minimalinstallation spare ich mich jegliche intelligente Sensorik.

Kernanforderung und Ziel ist eine Verkabelung im Neubau zu schaffen, die in ein paar Jahren ein "Hochrüsten" erlaubt, aber zum Einzug eine funktionierende Minimalinstallation (ohne Automation) darstellt.

Aus Deinem Vorschlag kann ich höchstens noch ableiten, dass ich zusätzlich zu der von mir beschriebenen Installation ein Buskabel verlege, so dass ich später die Wahl habe. Aber dann könnte ich ja auch die Sternverkabelung als (suboptimalen) Bus verwenden. Denn doppelt zu verkabeln ist doch noch blöder, oder nicht?

Beck


----------



## Cassandra (31 August 2010)

Hallo Beck,

  lass doch die Kabel vorerst komplett weg und beschränke dich auf die Leerrohre und Dosen. Das kommt dich im Moment noch billiger.
  Zudem sind Kerzen sehr romantisch… :s12:

  Lg, Cassandra


----------



## GLT (31 August 2010)

Spar dir das Geld für die SSS und kauf dir doch gleich die Beckhoff.


----------



## Beck (31 August 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> Spar dir das Geld für die SSS und kauf dir doch gleich die Beckhoff.



Dieser Vorschlag geht so langsam in die Richtung, in die ich diese Diskussion stoßen wollte.
Wie kann ich eine Minimalst-Beckhoff-Installation vornehmen. Kann ich z.B. die zentrale CX9000 auch zunächst weglassen? 
Kann ich Beckhoff-Digital-Ausgangsklemmen als SSS "missbrauchen"? Dann habe ich mir die SSS ja in der Tat gespart, kann den Rest aber kaufen, wann ich will.
Oder erwarten die immer das Steuersignal über den Klemmen-Bus?


----------



## Beck (31 August 2010)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Beck,
> 
> lass doch die Kabel vorerst komplett weg und beschränke dich auf die Leerrohre und Dosen. Das kommt dich im Moment noch billiger.
> Zudem sind Kerzen sehr romantisch… :s12:
> ...


Nur Leerrohre und Dosen sind von daher keine Lösung, da ich zusätzlich zu den Kerzen manchmal doch gerne elektrisches Licht einschalten würde.
Und ich möchte gerade nicht erst alle Dosen mit Schaltern füllen, um sie dann nach einem Jahr alle durch Taster zu ersetzen.

Ich suche nach einer "klassischen Verkabelung mit Tastern, die sich ohne zusätzlichen Verkabelungsaufwand in eine Beckhoff-Steuerung umwandeln lässt."


----------



## GLT (31 August 2010)

Beck schrieb:


> Kann ich z.B. die zentrale CX9000 auch zunächst weglassen?


Ohne Kopfstationen sind die Klemmen "dumm" - also ohne geht nichts.

Aber warum gibt man erst Geld für einen Schrank voll Eltakos o.ä. aus, damit man später *evtl.* eine SPS "drüberschnallt"?

Zieh das gleich durch - falls die Hütte mal ohne SPS verhökert werden soll, kannste immer noch ein SSS-Grab implementieren.


----------



## Beck (31 August 2010)

GLT schrieb:


> Ohne Kopfstationen sind die Klemmen "dumm" - also ohne geht nichts.
> 
> Aber warum gibt man erst Geld für einen Schrank voll Eltakos o.ä. aus, damit man später *evtl.* eine SPS "drüberschnallt"?
> 
> Zieh das gleich durch - falls die Hütte mal ohne SPS verhökert werden soll, kannste immer noch ein SSS-Grab implementieren.



Okay, vielleicht wird die Kreativität der Profis hier noch etwas angekurbelt, wenn ich meine tatsächliche "Notlage" darstelle:
Ich habe ein "schlüsselfertiges" Haus gekauft. Einen eigenen Elektriker in den Projektplan einzubauen, birgt Risiken, die ich nicht tragen möchte.
Der vom Projekt verpflichtete Elektriker kennt sich mit Beckhoff aber nicht aus. Dennoch wird er die Kabel nach meinem Wunsch verlegen und trägt auch die Verantwortung dafür, dass er eine abnehmbare (prüfbare) Leistung erbringt. 
Ich möchte also ein fertiges Produkt von ihm erwerben, aber später alles so auf- und umrüsten können, wie ich möchte, ohne Wände aufstemmen zu müssen (solange keine neuen Schalter/Wand-/Deckenauslässe geplant sind).

Vorschläge?


----------



## S5-Bastler (31 August 2010)

Ich sehe da drei Möglichkeiten.
1. Du investierst gleich in eine SPS,schreibst das Programm und machst ein Plan wie der Elektiker die einbauen soll.
2. Der Elektriker installiert dir eine Anlage nur mit Taster die alle auf Zentall/oder Etagen Verteiler mit SSS geschaltet sind. die Verteiler sind groß genug gewählt ds du die SPS nachrüsten kanst.
Beim Nachrüsten steuers du die SSS von der SPS an, am besten natürlich mit Rückkopplung auf die SPS.
3. Wie 2. aber beim Umrüsten auf SPS schmeist du die SSS raus.


----------



## edison (1 September 2010)

> Der vom Projekt verpflichtete Elektriker kennt sich mit Beckhoff aber nicht aus. Dennoch wird er die Kabel nach meinem Wunsch verlegen und trägt auch die Verantwortung dafür, dass er eine abnehmbare (prüfbare) Leistung erbringt.
> Ich möchte also ein fertiges Produkt von ihm erwerben, aber später alles so auf- und umrüsten können, wie ich möchte, ohne Wände aufstemmen zu müssen (solange keine neuen Schalter/Wand-/Deckenauslässe geplant sind).


 
Wie fit bist Du denn in Sachen Elektrotechnik?
Baust Du den Schrank dann später selbst oder gibst Du den in Auftrag?
Für meinen Privatbedarf kaufe ich Beckhoff bei Ebay, Prozente gibt leider weder mein Großhändler noch Beckhoff selbst.
Mit Zeichnung bekommt das auch evtl. der Projektelektriker hin.
Woher kommst Du?


----------



## hobby (2 September 2010)

Ich habe selbst eine S7 mit diversen Beckhoffkomponenten. Für die Leistungsseite setze ich die 4DX von Eltako ein.

- Steuerspannung 8-230V
- Zentral-EA und Gruppenfunktion
- können als SSS oder Relais eingestellt werden
- 4 Relais in 2 Einheiten Breite
- keine Rückmeldung zur Steuerung erforderlich

Vom Eli Taster einbauen lassen, erstmal mit 230V betreiben und später alles problemlos mit 24V betreiben


----------



## Toddy80 (2 September 2010)

Sehr interessant für eine Gebäudeautomation sind die 
Taster (*Gira* Tastsensor 2 3fach 24V potentialfrei System ) 
von Gira (leider nicht für 230V). Der Verkabelungsaufwand ist relativ hoch bei diesem System aber dafür hat man viele Schaltmöglichkeiten mit den Tastern.


----------



## LL0rd (5 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein ähnliches Problem. Ich plane gerade den Bau meines Hauses und würde dort gerne auf eine SPS Steuerung setzen. Primär möchte ich die SPS dazu nutzen, um das Licht und Alarmanlage in dem Haus zu steuern, über einen Rechner, Touch Screens, etc. 

Genau wie Beck suche ich nun einen sparsamen Einstieg. Jetzt wäre deshalb die Frage, was man denn alles benötigt. Sagen wir mal: 80 Schalter, 40 Lampen.


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2010)

LL0rd schrieb:


> Genau wie Beck suche ich nun einen sparsamen Einstieg. Jetzt wäre deshalb die Frage, was man denn alles benötigt. Sagen wir mal: 80 Schalter, 40 Lampen.


 
Ich denke bevor du dich zu sehr auf das Thema - wie baue ich die SPS auf - versteifst, 
sollte eine Liste aller Aktoren (Licht, Rollläden usw.) und Sensoren (Taster, Temperatur usw.) erstellen.

Am Anfang wird man z.B. kaum Steckdosen schalten. Sowas kann man 
später Stück für Stück erweitern. Wichtig ist nur, das man mögl. viele
Steckdosen einzeln zum E-Schrank zieht. 

Die Frage ist auch, wie wills du dimmen. Da ist DALI eine gute Sache, weil
die Steuersignale über 5 * 1,5 NYM mitlaufen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es 
da aber nur für WAGO ein entsprechende Klemme. Man könnte aber einen
WAGO-Kopf auch unterlagert aufrufen.

Also die Frage DIMMEN/SCHALTEN ist schon mit das Wichtigte was du für dich klären mußt.

Frank


----------



## LL0rd (6 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Also die Frage DIMMEN/SCHALTEN ist schon mit das Wichtigte was du für dich klären mußt.



Hallo Frank,

im Haus meiner Eltern konnte ich keine einzige Lampe dimmen, in meiner Wohnung momentan auch nicht. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich Lampen dimmen können muss. Zumindest glaube ich nicht, dass ich es in dem klassischen Sinne brauche. Die LEDs stoßen ja bei der Beleuchtung immer weiter vor. Wenn ich zum Dimmen komme, wird es eh eine Frage von zu bzw. abschalten von LEDs sein. 

Wieviele Sensoren und Aktoren ich zum Schluss haben werde, kann ich momentan auch nicht wirklich einschätzen, da ich das Haus gerade erst plane. Ich kann momentan deshalb noch alles ändern. Aber es wird schon so einiges sein, was ich an Sensoren verbauen möchte.

Das Haus baue ich für mich, meine Eltern und meine Großeltern, dementsprechend wird es groß, es wird sich über 4 Etagen (Keller, EG, OG, DG) erstrecken. Und jetzt wäre die interessante Frage, wie man die SPS dazu aufbaut. Und eine SPS oder 2-3? Denn alles ist ja eine Frage der kosten. Wird es sich eher lohnen die Kabel in den Keller zu ziehen?

Ich weiß momentan nicht einmal, was die BX9000 oder ein ähnliches Produkt von WAGO mich überhaupt kosten wird.


----------



## IBFS (6 September 2010)

@Bösertom
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=31133

@LL0rd
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38643

Ich denke es liegt auf der Hand, dass wenn die Anforderungen,
die Stückzahlen und sinnvolle Aufteileung auf Etagen noch nicht
klar ist, wird keiner einen exakten Preis nennen können.

Es wäre aber naiv zu glauben man käme im Endausbau mit einer
Summe kleiner 10TE hin. Erst recht nicht wenn Touchpanels und
dergleichen vorgesehen werden. 

Normalerweise "verschwinden" schnell am 20T€ bis 25T€ aus der
Geldbörse, wenn man es wirklich mit allen Extas macht.

Vielleicht könntet ihr in direkten Austausch treten, denn wir sollten das
Thema nicht parallel in zwei Threads bearbeiten.

@LL0rd
Auf alle Fälle würde ich pro Etage eine eigene Steuerungsstruktur machen (Keller, EG, OG, DG)
Wenn du wirklich vom DG alle Ltg. in den Keller ziehen würdest, das würde
schon aus Gründen der Brandlast, Abschottung usw. problematisch.
Im Eigenheim ist vielen möglich, aber sobald man wirklich getrennte WE hat,
sollte man konsequent alles Trennen.
Das soll aber nicht heißen, das die Steurung nicht miteinander reden sollen
bzw. dürfen.

Frank


----------



## ohm200x (8 September 2010)

*ich hab gleich die SPS rein*

Hallo,

in drei Wochen werde ich in mein Haus einziehen.
Nach der Entscheidung die Elektrik selbst zu machen kam die Entscheidung eine SPS einzubauen. EIB kam zuvor nicht in Frage, weil es zu teuer erschien.

Da im OG keine Platz für eine Unterverteilung war steht im Keller nun ein Schaltschrank 2000x800 zusätzlich zum Zählerkasten.
Darin verstecken sich 130 Reihenklemmen ca. 60 Finder Relais und ein CX9001 mit diversen IO sowie derzeit 5 Dimmerklemmen. Drunter sitzen vier 4-pol FI und etwa 40 LS.

Im Haus habe ich von Jung 2- und 4-fach Taster verbaut. Diese gehen teils Sternförmig in den Schaltschrank auf DI teils (jetzt doch) auf EIB-Terminals die dann per EIB-Klemme mit der SPS verbunden sind.

EIB weil ich mit den Raumcontrollern (Zennio Z38) mehrere Dinge mit einem Gerät erschlage. 4-fach Tastereingang, Raumtemperaturregelung, Touch-Display für weitere Steueraufgaben (mehrere Rollläden) sowie eine IR-Fernbienung. Vor allem letzteres war ein Kriterium für den Zennio unf für doch EIB. Statt einem Fetten Touch-Panel im Wohnbereich hat jeder Raum (!Gäste-WC) ein kleins Touch-Teil ;-)

Im Haus sind bisher 3 Bewegungsmelder (mini von Easylux) verbaut die über 230V Koppel-Relais (38er Finder) in die SPS gehen. EIB-Melder kosten mehr und gibts (noch) nicht so klein. Auf den Mehrnutzen von z.B. Helligkeitswert abfragen verzichte ich für den Preis gerene.

Zurück zum Schaltschrank. Die Finders (38er und 49er) kosten ca. 6 EUR dazu ein DO von ner KL2408 mit weiteren 5,xx EUR macht ca. 12 EUR pro Schaltfunktion. Die KL2xxx mit 230V Relais sind teuerer und haben ne geringere Strombelastbarkeit. Ein Kanal auf nem EIB-Aktor läge bei 40 bis 80 EUR. Daher auch EIB nicht für die Aktorik.

Was ich wieder machen würde:
Smart-Home ;-)

Was nicht:
Auf die Unterverteilung (UV) im OG verzichten. Durch meine Masivholzdecke musste jede Leuchtenleitung des EG übers OG gefahren werden. Zudem die Leuchten und Rollläden vom OG. All diese Leitungen fahren in mehren Schächten in den Keller. Im Schrank kommen 80 NYM-Leitungen an. Etwa die Hälfte davon wäre im OG geblieben (ich schätze 400m) und durch eine dickere NYM-Leitung plus UV ersetzt worden.
Was jedoch in meinem gegen die UV sprach war auch die Bautiefe.
Beckhoff ist zwar schon sehr kompakt hat aber nicht den REG Formfaktor (ReihenEinbauGerät). Dadurch passen die KLxxxx nicht in ne normale UV.

Reine Kosten der SPS waren ca. 1400 EUR. Dazu die Finders nochmal 400 EUR. Wie hoch der Mehraufwand für die Zentralverkabelung liegt kann ich derzeit nicht beziffern. Ob da 500 EUR für reichen weiß ich nicht.

Um mal statt zu erzählen noch nen Tip zu geben.
Je nach finanzieller Lage ist in xx Jahren evtl. kein Geld da für den SPS Ausbau. Wenn daher der Ausbau in weiter Ferne liegt würde ich dann eher konventionell verkabeln. Als Zwischenschritt bei dem noch die SSS gespart werden könnten wäre ne Sternverdrahtung und im Schalt Schrank alles zu verdrahten. Also statt pro Raum zwei drei UP-Dosen in denen verklemmt wird im Schaltschrank verklemmen. Allerdings würden dadurch später statt der SSS die Schalter rausfliegen und durch Taster ersetzt werden.

Bei mehren Parteien aber wie schon geschrieben Unterverteilungen vorsehen.
Spart Leitungen und in dem Fall grenzt es bei Ausfällen den Radius auf eine Partei ein.

Gruß ohm200x

P.S. Hoffe da war was hilfreiches dabei


----------



## ohm200x (8 September 2010)

IBFS schrieb:


> Es wäre aber naiv zu glauben man käme im Endausbau mit einer
> Summe kleiner 10TE hin. Erst recht nicht wenn Touchpanels und
> dergleichen vorgesehen werden.



Kommt sicher auf die Hausgröße an.
Aber statt dem Preis vom Fertigbauer für simpel und klassisch mit ca. 8000 EUR schlüsselfertig bin ich jetzt am Ende bei ca. 15000 EUR mit vielen Stunden Eigenleistung.

OK, da waren keine BWM drinne, keine vernetzten Rauchmelder, keine Cat7-Vollverkabelung pro Raum usw...



IBFS schrieb:


> Normalerweise "verschwinden" schnell am 20T€ bis 25T€ aus der
> Geldbörse, wenn man es wirklich mit allen Extas macht.



Zahlen habe ich bereits oben geschrieben. Es kommen schnell mal hier 200 und da 300 EUR zusammen und das läppert sich.
Alleine der Schrank 500 EUR plus Innenausbau .... :-(


----------



## Majestic_1987 (30 September 2010)

Hallo erstmal. 
Kurzer Einstieg:

Ich entwickle momentan ein System für die Gebäudeautomation mit TwinCAT, welches einige nette Schmankerl für den Kunden bietet. Die ganze Entwicklung steht momentan kurz vor Marktreife, ich denke also, dass ich durchaus behaupten kann, einen Überblick über Kosten und Anforderungen einer solchen Steuerung zu haben.

Zunächsteinmal wurde bereits gesagt, dass man eine Automatisierungslösung NICHT für die 2500€ bekommt, die einige Elektriker als Kostenpunkt für die komplette Installation veranschlagen (was auch daran liegt, dass solche Angebote lächerlich minimalistisch sind..aber das ist ein anderes Thema).

Ich setze mal grad eine grobe Hausnummer an:

Annahme: 
Zentraler Controller für's EFH. 6 Zimmer. 
Pro Raum:
8 Taster
5 Lampen geschaltet
2 Lampen gedimmt
3 Schaltbare Steckdosen
2 Jalousien oder Rollos
1 Heizkreis
1 Temperaturfühler

In Summe also:
48 Taster
30 Lampen geschaltet
12 Lampen gedimmt
18 Steckdosen
12 Jalousien
6 Temperaturfühler
6 Stellantriebe Heizung

Dazu noch:
Alarmanlage:
25 Sensoren (Glasbruch, Fensterkontakt, Türkontakt)
1 Schlüsselschalter Scharfschaltung
1 Sirene (Alarm und Feuer)

Brandmeldeanlage (Bei Neubauten sind Rauchmelder eh Pflicht)
6 Eingänge Rauchmelder

Heisst also:
80 Digitale Eingänge
49 Digitale Ausgänge
6 Analoge Eingänge PT1000
6 Analoge Ausgänge 0-10V
12 Kanäle Jalousiemotoren
12 Dimmerklemmen

Controller: 1x BX9000 - 425€
Dig. Eingänge (32 Kanal): 3x KM1014 - 109€
Dig. Ausgänge (32 Kanal): 2x KM2004 - 118€
Ana. Eingänge: (8-Kanal): 1x KL3228 - 168€
Ana. Ausgänge: (4-Kanal): 2xKL4404 - 120€ 
Jalousieaktor: (4-Kanal): 3xKM2774 - 218€
Dimmerklemme: (300VA): 12xKL2751 - 62€

Summe: 2794€

Wobei man natürlich sagen muss: Das sind etwas wenig Taster für all die Lampen und Jalousien. Aber es vermittelt ein grobes Bild (Digitaleinänge sind nich so teuer).

Zu beachten: Das sind alles die Listenpreise ZUZÜGLICH MwSt. Und es sind noch keine Taster, Installationsdosen, Lampen, Kabel, etc. berücksichtig.
Darüber hinaus hat noch niemand den Kram eingebaut und angeschlossen.
Und es gibt noch kein Programm.

Und ein Bedienpanel hat auch noch kein einziger Raum....und so weiter....

Du siehst also: Entweder, du weisst, worauf du dich einlässt, nämlich eine große Investition (Die ist noch immer um einen Faktor...ich schätze 10...geringer als ein EIB-System und zugleich viel flexibler), oder du bleibst bei einer normalen Installation. Um genau zu sein: Eine Automation lohnt nur dann, wenn sie mehr tut, als besonders toll das Licht ein und aus zu schalten ;-)

Und dann gibt es noch einen wichtigen Punkt: Bist du Elektrofachkraft? Denn andernfalls ist auch die Entwicklung (ich höre heraus, dass du dich gerade erst in die SPS-Materie einarbeitest) ein Problem. Nicht, weil es zwangsläufig in die Hose geht. Aber wenn mal irgendwas passiert: Jemand zu Schaden kommt oder ein Versicherungsfall eintritt....dann stehst du auf ziemlich verlorenem Posten, wenn du nicht fachliche Qualifikation und so weiter nachweisen kannst.

Das soll nicht irgendwie gegen dich gerichtet sein oder so, es ist mir nur schon oft passiert, dass Installationen von Laien ausgeführt wurden und dadurch Gefahr für Leib und Leben entstand, man muss halt wissen, auf welche rechtlichen Konsequenzen man in so einem Fall stoßen kann.


----------



## IBFS (30 September 2010)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Ich entwickle momentan ein System für die Gebäudeautomation mit TwinCAT, welches einige nette Schmankerl für den Kunden bietet.


 
Was soll das sein, es gibt heute fast nichts, was es nicht schon gab. 



Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Dimmerklemme: (300VA): 12xKL2751 - 62€


 
In Zeiten von RGB und DALI ist mit normalem Dimmen bald Schluss.
Daher würde ich nicht ausschlichlich auf konventionelle Beleuchtung und
konventionelles Dimmen setzen.



Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Und ein Bedienpanel hat auch noch kein einziger Raum....und so weiter....


 
Die Zeiten, wo man ein Panel fest einbau sind m.E. vorbei. Daher eher WEB-PAD mit Ladehaltung.

Präsenzmelder und Bewegungsmelder sehe ich in der Aufstellung garnicht.

Lichtszenentaster, was ist damit?

Man sollte eine althergebrachte Lichtsteuerung nicht einfach 1:1 in eine SPS umsetzen, dazu braucht man keine SPS, das hat wirklich keine Sinn.

Und eine Wetterstation zu haben die die Jalosien steuert, ist auch besser als ein ein Haufen Taster. 



Frank


P.S.

Der Einwand mit der Qualifikation ist berechtigt.

Mit eine zu propritären E-Installation sinkt der Wiederverkaufswert - nicht ganz unwichtig!


----------



## Majestic_1987 (30 September 2010)

Wenn sich RGB und DALI durchsetzen hast du Recht. Aber noch immer kauft der Großteil der Menschen eben KEINE LED-Leuchtmittel. Wenn doch, dann meist GU10 und E14/E27, ergo wird zum Dimmen weiterhin ein Dimmer benutzt. 

Man muss auch bedenken, dass DALI- und DMX teurer sind, als herkömmliche Lampen (und diese brennen eben noch immer in den meisten Haushalten).
Und wir sprachen hier über eine Minimal-Steuerung ;-)

Die Zeiten wo man Panel fest einbaut sind also vorbei? Gut, wenn du das so siehst, kann Gira die neuen Panels ja wieder abkündigen. Abgesehen davon kann man auf jede gute Visu auch per iPhone oder PDA zugreifen.

Lichtszenentaster? Das finde ich wiederum Ressourcenverschwendung. Wenn man ein Panel einbaut kann man komfortabel die gewünschte Szene wählen...und braucht nicht nen Taster, wo man über die aktuell gewählte keine Rückmeldung bekommt. Aber das ist eine Sache der Philosophie. Darüber hinaus reden wir hier nicht über irgendein verdrahtetes System. Wenn du gern ne Szene mit dem Taster anschalten willst, dann programmierst du es so.

(Oder der Benutzer konfiguriert flott den Taster um...meine Bibliothek kann das...da brauchts dann keinen Techniker mehr zu).

Du hast recht, wenn du das Fehlen von Präsentmeldern bemängelst. Die hab ich ebenso nicht berücksichtigt (Minimalinstallation) wie Gasmelder, keypad, RFID, Kameras, etc. ABER: Was nicht da ist kann ja noch kommen. Es ging mir vor allem, ich wiederhole mich, darum, mal zu zeigen, welche Kosten sich so aufaddieren, selbst wenn man recht minimalistisch bleiben will. Ob minimalismus nun Sinn macht, sei mal dahingestellt. Für, grob überschlagen, 5000€ (inkl. Programmierung, IBS und MwSt) kann man schon eine sehr nette konventionelle Installation kaufen.

Was die Wetterstation betrifft: Klar, sinnig, eine zu haben. Aber die meisten Kunden wollen AUCH ihre Jalousien manuell verfahren können. Dazu brauchts dann Taster, wenns günstig sein soll. Und eine ordentliche Wetterstation mit Windmesser und Busankopplung (EIB, Ethernet, RS232, etc.) kostet eben auch nochmal ordentliches Geld. Es ging hier ja um eine GÜNSTIGE Lösung. Erweiterbar ist alles.

Das Argument der proprietären Lösung finde ich ungerechtfertigt! Immerhin ist das hier keine S7-Steuerung sondern ein System, welches sogar vom Hersteller in hunderten Anlagen zur Gebäudeautomation verwendet wurde...und das jeder SPS-Techniker bedienen kann. Proprietär heisst für mich: Selbstgebastelt. Das ist die IEC61131 sicher nicht.


----------



## IBFS (30 September 2010)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Das Argument der proprietären Lösung finde ich ungerechtfertigt! Immerhin ist das hier keine S7-Steuerung sondern ein System, welches sogar vom Hersteller in hunderten Anlagen zur Gebäudeautomation verwendet wurde...und das jeder SPS-Techniker bedienen kann. Proprietär heisst für mich: Selbstgebastelt. Das ist die IEC61131 sicher nicht.


 
Der Einwand "propritären E-Installation" bezog sich nicht auf die konkrete
Aufzählung von dir. Aber entscheidend ist doch WIE man es verkabelt.
Was nimmt man für einen Schaltschrank (z.B. Hager Univers N). 
Man sollte so bauen und verkabeln, dass man in 15 Jahren auch
jederzeit die Steuerung austauschen kann ohne im Schrank Platzprobleme
zu haben.

...

Frank


----------



## Majestic_1987 (30 September 2010)

Ich sehe genau (oder auch) in diesem Punkt einen großen Vorteil eines SPS-Systems statt eines EIB-Systems:

Wenn man eine zentrale Steuerung hat und nicht zu geizig mit der Schrankgröße umgeht, kann man auch in 20 Jahren da noch ein anderes System verbauen. Ich denke, mit nem 1,8m hohen Rittal-Schrank im Haustechnikraum kommt man für die meisten EFH's gut hin und hat Platz satt...selbst für z.b. nen crestron 300-fach-BluRay-Wechsler oder nen Datenserver ;-)

Man muss sich halt vorher Gedanken machen. Bei einem Haus, welches später mal als Mehrfamilienhaus genutzt werden soll würde ich z.b. für jede WE einen seperaten Controller verwenden, im EFH hingegen ist es durchaus vernünftig, eine zentrale Steuerung zu haben.

Die Peripherie würde ich dann je Etage ankoppeln, also ein Buskoppler (oder auch mehrere, je nach Anforderungen und Platz) pro Etage und dann eine Hauptzuleitung auf jede Etage ziehen. Die möglichkeiten sind da ja unbegrenzt.

Wichtig ist, auch im Hinblick auf spätere Erweiterungen, dass man an zentralen Stellen die Peripherie bündelt und von vorn herein Leerrohre vorsieht, man weiß ja nie was noch so kommt.

Ich denke jedenfalls, dass eine SPS-Lösung immernoch flexibler und preiswerter ist, als jeder Installationsbus...der ja doch einige herbe Einschränkungen in der programmierung bietet.


----------

